# "Couldn't install on USB storage or SD Card" - Market Error



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

So here I am on my 3rd refurb, and I keep getting this error when trying to download any apps. I was able to install about 3/4 of my apps and then this message started appearing. I am not using any restore programs at all, just simply finding my app in the market and trying to install.

I've cleared all market data and rebooted and that didn't do it. This is extremely frustrating and I'm wondering if it's just me. If it is, then that means my 3rd refurb is bad and Verizon is about to feel my wrath.

Disclaimer: I googled to see if others were having similar issues, and only found someone saying something about the Team Viscous build. I'm running Yarly's stock build and never had these issues (running the same ROM) on my last Nexus.


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

I had a market error that claimed I did not have enough disk space. This was after I moved 18GB of music the day or so before I got this error. What I think actually caused this was me flashing VanirBEAN v8.0.1 which included the infamous "...wipe everything, i mean everything" script. I flashed this ROM cleanly and I went to dl an app like you but was thwarted by the error i described, which sounds like yours. I had it happen at least twice because I didnt notice the error until i discovered the app I wanted was "unsuccessful." I dont really know what I did to fix the error but I was able to use my phone like normal a short time later. I think maybe a reboot and wipe did it, or a battery pull, IDK. I didt pay the error much attention.

Try a quick reflash of your ROM with latest Gapps but if you arent rooted or unlocked then try to find any type of updates at all: System, Google Play, etc.

Also, if it is a new device and you have old data that you copy pasted from /sdcard from your last device be sure that data didnt contain a file that is the culprit of your problem.

GL

EDIT: say that your running a ROM but the info still stands.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've figured out now that it is only paid apps. I didn't transfer anything from my old phone except for wallpapers saved in a zip form. This is my 3rd Nexus in a week (same ROM - same everything all 3 times) and this is the first time this has ever happened.

I can't install Root Explorer because it's paid







I'm getting so ticked off right now...


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I've figured out now that it is only paid apps. I didn't transfer anything from my old phone except for wallpapers saved in a zip form. This is my 3rd Nexus in a week (same ROM - same everything all 3 times) and this is the first time this has ever happened.
> 
> I can't install Root Explorer because it's paid
> 
> ...


Do you want the root explorer apk? I know wr shouldn't post paid apps but if you PM me I'll drop box it to you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Do you want the root explorer apk? I know wr shouldn't post paid apps but if you PM me I'll drop box it to you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I appreciate the gesture, but I want to find the "root" of the problem. This is extremely frustrating and I have a feeling it's my "new" device they sent me. I did the exact same steps and everything two days ago and nothing was wrong.

Could it be my GApps? I'm using Kejar's 7/15 ones. I'm at a loss and ready to throw my computer through a window...


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

After redownloading the ROM, wipe everything and flash ROM. Boot up and then go flash the redownloaded gapps. That's the simple way to eliminate any issue there. Hell try another random ROM and see if your hardware is truly at fault like you suspect. Give those both a shot.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

561427 said:


> After redownloading the ROM, wipe everything and flash ROM. Boot up and then go flash the redownloaded gapps. That's the simple way to eliminate any issue there. Hell try another random ROM and see if your hardware is truly at fault like you suspect. Give those both a shot.


Already tried.


----------



## Cadillac Kid (Dec 19, 2011)

I had that problem in jb roms. See if it happens on cm ics. That solved it for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9kracing (Jan 4, 2012)

Its your kernel. Try a different one.

Posted by my Jelly Beaned Nexus and Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't had the issue (on my own ROM you're running, haha). If anything it might be the google apps you installed or possibly an issue on all gapps and just no one experiences it enough to notice.

Get a logcat of it doing it.


----------



## osurferx (Mar 15, 2012)

Had the same issue (paid apps). I went to stock kernel, problem went away. This was Faux JB kernel.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

osurferx said:


> Had the same issue (paid apps). I went to stock kernel, problem went away. This was Faux JB kernel.


He's using that I believe, though I don't know how it would be related offhand without logs.


----------

